# Pakistani Pigeons



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

plz comment on them.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I love them, they're beautiful!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There very nice what kind are they


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful birds!

It's a local breed?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good looking birds! They are tipplers. How do they fly?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice looking birds......
The one below just looks like one of my friend's birds.......he is a champion flier....Gorgeous


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wajahat,
W'Salam  Nice birds. I love the 3rd pic, beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pics, post more pls. Peace.
Johanes : this breed is native to Pakistan, and hybrids are found all over the sub-continent; many call it 'Pakistani HighFlyer'. 
 Peace, YaSin.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

nice birds......


----------



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

_Thanks for praising , these are High flier they can fly more then 8 to 14 hours per day. These are belong to Different Breeds , 1st one is Teddy pair , 2nd one is Feroz pori & Teddy cross pair , Third one is Slatay Chohay. I will Try to post more for your interest, Brothers.Thanks again for your comments. _


----------



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

*More for your Interest*

please comment , How you feel about them ?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

So aerodynamically built! Would love to see them fly!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful birds  Can you post a close up picture of that band/ring on the legs please ?


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I know I would like to have a few of those I think they look cool. Shawn


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

those are really beautiful birds. I like the rings on the legs of the one pigeon as well. They remind me of some Tipplers I've seen, also high flying and endurance birds.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

One of the nice things about this forum is that we get to see birds from all over the world. They are birds we would otherwise never get to see. Thank you to all of you who post pictures.

Margaret


----------



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

*more and more*

share your views thanks


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

The one with an orange eye looks gorgeous. Well built for longs hrs flying...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They're pretty birds. I like the white one especially. Man, is it nice to know there are people all around the world who like pigeons!


----------



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

thanks for liking these soon or later I'll post more for you brothers.


----------



## skitz (Dec 8, 2007)

hi all thes are very nice pigeons wpold love to have them Wajahat look after them thers not many of thes bird good luck


----------



## wajahat (May 28, 2010)

skitz said:


> hi all thes are very nice pigeons wpold love to have them Wajahat look after them thers not many of thes bird good luck


Thanks brother , I'll try my level best , thanks.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

they look like eagles. I want to get pakistani tipllers so bad. They are beautiful


----------



## khan420 (Sep 11, 2010)

any one know wher i can buy some pakistani pigeons


----------

